
The Poor Man's Triple Headed Display - rocky1138
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/bchafy/lood.html
======
Lerc
I worked on a Flight Simulator project that used RGB splitting for three
monitors.

In fact we had 4 monitors running off of the one Amiga. We had graphics cards
that gave us a convenient byte-per-pixel display for polygons and scaled
images on the main screen, and three small Mono monitors for instrument
display. The instrument displays were each drawn into a single bitplane and a
copper-list-of-doom mixed them with a noise bitmap and other failure modes to
make a single rgb image which drove the three mono displays. The screens would
then flicker, roll, and fade according to their damage status and all we had
to worry about is drawing to the bitmap.

------
mnw21cam
That's great fun.

Back in the day, I got my hands on an old B&W workstation monitor. At the
time, it was comparatively large, and very sharp, but it only had a single
coax connection on the back, which accepted a signal with embedded timing
information. I had to make an adapter with a couple of transistors (to do a
timing pulldown) and resistors (to mix the colour channels) and write a custom
X display mode line, but it enabled a random old second graphics card to drive
it as a second monitor.

------
heterogenic
Honestly, the fact that all his "demo" screens are filled with porn, on a
university page, is almost as interesting (in a sociological sense) as the
actual clever image multiplexing hack.

I just hope he's only a student, and not in a position of responsibility. (Not
that that necessarily makes it OK, but at least it would reflect less on the
institution).

 _edit_ : ok, not porn, "objectified female bodies". Because that makes it
more appropriate?

~~~
kevinpet
They're not porn, people pointing it out aren't whining about nothing. You are
misusing a word in a way which completely changes the interpretation. Calling
something "porn" generally implies nudity, if not actual sex, or at the very
least, revealing lingerie. The pictures appear to be of women in bikinis. At
least one of them seems to be posing next to a car as you would find at an
auto show.

If someone posted an article with screen shots of actual porn, it would be
distracting to the point that you would assume he had psychological problems.

The term you're looking for is "swimsuit models", "pin-up models", or "booth
babes".

None of these are the "Lena" image. That image is defensible in an image
compression context because it's standardized. It's unfortunate that a cropped
photo out of Playboy became the standard for image compression, but someone
could agree that it's an unfortunate choice, but continue to use it because it
is relatively standard. Similarly, others may find its content distracting and
unprofessional and use a different image.

And if you want to make a point and try to move people in the direction of
realizing that using scantily clad women as a decorative touch is unacceptable
in a professional context, you would do well to not exaggerate this and equate
it with porn. By calling this "porn" you lump yourself in with the caricature
of straw man feminists equating inappropriate remarks with rape.

~~~
heterogenic
And your reason for posting this pedantic diatribe hours after the original
post was corrected to "objectified female bodies" is... What? To revel in a
pedantic takedown of a straw man?

~~~
sqrt17
To be really straightforward with it: your post calls for censorship, both
self-censorship and the institutional kind. It is your burden to point out why
you think using zhis material in illustrations of a technical claim deserves
censorship, and if you overstep the line of what is reasonable, you deserve as
much criticism as the person you would want to censor. To be sure, persons
(not bodies) can be objectified ... as a means for attaining power, money,
sex, whatever. As one person pointed out, the actual contents of the pictures
didn't matter to most HN readers, it could have contained gay-specific
material and still have the exact effect ("whoa, splitting into three b/w
channels"). Was there any objectification involved in the student using these
photos to illustrate this point to us? I guess not. Should we be sad that this
guy didn't have any pictures of food or sunny beaches that looked recognizable
in black and white? Probably yes, even though calling for public ostracism and
censorship would be way over the line.

~~~
heterogenic
So... Tearing down a straw man then.

You could've just said "yes".

(The operative part of that reply was "hours after it was amended". Your rant,
and 90% of the other replies on this thread, added nothing at all to the
conversation besides typical red pill douche-baggery.)

~~~
anonbanker
I'm posting a day late into the thread to say that all of your posts on this
thread have been very counter-productive, glib, and mean-spirited. Please
don't accuse other HN'ers you've never met of being douchebags. You ruin the
conversation by doing so. This is not reddit, or 4chan, so please don't treat
HN as if it were.

I'm frankly shocked that dang hasn't been here to state this for me.

------
sprash
So how do I hack the framebuffer/X to use each color channel as a separate
screen?

